# Rathbun Family BBQ Rub



## txflyguy (Mar 13, 2018)

This is what we used on our ribs, and they are "wicked good"!
Here is the recipe:

2 oz granulated garlic
2 oz granulated onion
1 oz cayenne pepper
1/2 oz white pepper
1 oz black pepper
4 oz salt
4 oz paprika
3 oz brown sugar

note: we added a bit more brown sugar, and a little extra salt to balance the heat better.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 13, 2018)

Always looking for new rubs to try, I will have to try this out sometime soon. Thanks for the share!


----------



## david r (Mar 13, 2018)

Looks like a nice straight forward rib rub recipe.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 13, 2018)

Sounds good, may have to try some. How many racks does this cover without increasing the recipe?


----------



## crazzycajun (Mar 13, 2018)

Need to buy ribs now thanks for sharing


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 13, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Sounds good, may have to try some. How many racks does this cover without increasing the recipe?



This makes a large batch. About 1 qt sized zip lock baggie, plus another smaller sized one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2018)

Sounds like a good recipe!
Al


----------

